# Regression in house training



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Could just be the trauma of the neutering, plus a bit of pain. I'd give him a couple of quiet days to recover before worrying about it.

Prior to the surgery, did he tell you when he needed out?


----------



## Lauragab26 (Aug 1, 2011)

He didn't tell us when he needed to go out, but we were pretty consistent with when we took him out. The timing hasn't changed.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Since it coincides with the surgery, that seems the obvious explanation. Has he seen the vet for a post op check up?


----------



## Lauragab26 (Aug 1, 2011)

He went to the vet today. His urinalysis was clear, but she gave him antibiotics in case he has an infection that didn't show up in the screen.


----------

